

“Smells Like Teen Spirit” Played on HDD and Floppy Drives - daspianist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G081hD0nwWE

======
daspianist
And if you enjoyed that bit, this is positively rockin':
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk84d0s5ANE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk84d0s5ANE)
(Beethoven's Moonlight 3rd movement)

